# speedfreq Startproblem

## misterxx

Hallo,

bei mir lässt sich frisch gemergtes speedfreq nicht starten  :Sad: 

```
acer@root # /etc/init.d/speedfreq start

 * Starting speedfreq...

/usr/sbin/speedfreqd: cannot find cpufreq under /sys

        Need sysfs mounted on /sys, and kernel configured with cpufreq d  [ !! ]

acer@root #

```

Das Paket cpufreq habe ich bereits installiert und gestartet. Was genau fehlt denn da ?

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## Earthwings

Existiert sys? 

```
$ file /sys

/sys: directory
```

Kernel richtig konfiguriert? 

```
$ grep FREQ /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set
```

Siehe auch

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap3

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap8

PS: sys-apps/cpufreqd ist nicht das gleiche wie cpufreq Unterstützung im Kernel.

----------

## misterxx

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Existiert sys? 
> 
> ```
> $ file /sys
> 
> ...

 

ja hier alles richtig.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel richtig konfiguriert? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hier sieht bei mir auch identisch aus.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siehe auch
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap2
> ...

 

ich scheitere bei 'Code Listing 3.1: Manual CPU speed modifications', da das Verzeichnis /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq existiert bei mir nicht. Ordner /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ ist bei mir leer. Warum ist es so ? Was habe ich vergessen zu machen ?

----------

## Earthwings

Was ist es denn für ein Laptop, was für ein Prozessor (poste mal /proc/cpuinfo), gibt es vielleicht ein BIOS-Update, was sagt 

```
dmesg | grep ACPI
```

----------

## misterxx

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Was ist es denn für ein Laptop, was für ein Prozessor (poste mal /proc/cpuinfo), gibt es vielleicht ein BIOS-Update

 

es ist ein acer Aspire 2001WLMi

```

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: Length 0x06[ACPI Debug] Buffer: Length 0x06ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

[ACPI Debug] Buffer: Length 0x06[ACPI Debug] Buffer: Length 0x06ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

[ACPI Debug] String: Length 0x12, "=====QUERY_42====="

```

----------

## misterxx

habe eben rausgefunden dass man bei centrino-cpus einen anderen interface hat:

/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/

wie auch

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq

jetzt weiß ich nicht was wofür ist, also welchen ich benutzten soll ?

Wie konfiguriere ich meinen klaptop? Wenn ich seine Konfigurationsoberfläche starte, kann ich bei ACPI-Einrichtung nichts ändern. Da wird gesagt dass ich meine /proc/acpi/sleep für alle beschreibbar machen muss, aber die Datein habe ich gar nicht:

```

acer@oleg $ ll /proc/acpi/

insgesamt 0

dr-xr-xr-x  3 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 ac_adapter

dr-xr-xr-x  3 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 battery

dr-xr-xr-x  4 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 button

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 debug_layer

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 debug_level

-r--------  1 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 dsdt

dr-xr-xr-x  3 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 embedded_controller

-r--------  1 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 event

-r--------  1 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 fadt

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 fan

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 info

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 power_resource

dr-xr-xr-x  3 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 processor

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 16. Sep 14:23 thermal_zone

```

Wenn ich auf "Hilfeanwendung einrichten" drücke erscheint die Meldung:

```

Die Anwendung /usr/kde/3.3/bin/klaptop_acpi_helper scheint nicht diesselbe Grösse oder Prüfsumme zu haben, wie zur Zeit als sie kompiliert wurde. Es wird nicht empfohlen, die Anwendung "setuid-root" zu machen, ohne vorher Abklärungen zur Sicherheit gemacht zu haben.

```

was soll ich da jetzt machen ?

ps: brauche ich die speedfreq überhaupt ? oder tun die speedfreq, cpufreq und cpudyn das selbe ?

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## evoracer

also das problem hatte ich auch

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default

und danach lief alles perfekt, fragt mich aber nicht warum

----------

## evoracer

nebenbei was würdet ihr empfehlen? speedfreq, cpufreq oder cpudyn

was spart denn am meisten strom???

----------

## misterxx

danke für deine Antwort evoracer,

bei mir ist das Paket syslog-ng bereits installiert und wird auch mit runlevel default gestartet, so können mir die Operationen:

```
emerge syslog-ng 

rc-update add syslog-ng default 
```

leider nicht helfen  :Sad:  habe auch versucht syslog-ng neuzuinstallieren, was auch zu keinem Erfolg führte.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee ?Last edited by misterxx on Fri Sep 17, 2004 2:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## misterxx

 *evoracer wrote:*   

> und danach lief alles perfekt, fragt mich aber nicht warum

 

welche tools hast du bei dir am laufen ?

- acpid

- cpudyn

- cpufreqd

- powernowd

- speedfreq

- speedtouch

- syslog-ng

poste eventuell bitte deine Ausgabe von "rc-update -s".

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## misterxx

habe speedfreq beim mir eindlich zum laufen gebracht. Das problem ist jetzt dass, wenn ich laptop im Akkubetrieb starte, wird bei mir "CPU speed: min 75MHz, max 600MHZ, current 600MHz" eingestellt. ich hätte aber gerne 75-1400000MHz. Ist es machbar ? Wo kann man es eventuell einstellen ?

Danke im Voraus.

----------

## Säck

Wie hast du es denn zum laufen gebracht. Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem.

----------

## seringen

 *Säck wrote:*   

> Wie hast du es denn zum laufen gebracht. Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem.

 

ich auch.  ich habe keine Ahnung!

----------

## Säck

Ich habs endlich auch geschaft. Ich hatte den falschen cpu-freq driver gewählt. Ich musste nicht Intel Enhanced Speedstep wählen, sondern Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets.  :Smile:  Das wusste ich nicht. 

Wie kann man den den chip den der computer bunützt herausfinden?

----------

## gattler

Habs auch hingekriegt (T42 1,8ghz Dothan M) und zwar mit Hilfe der Kernelpatches von Beyond.

Zuerst entpackt man die Gentoo Sources neu

```

tar xvf /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.16.tar.bz2

```

Dann zieht man sich die beyond patches von hier http://iphitus.loudas.com/beyond.php

Dort liest man zur Zeit unter Features

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -ck(s) Con Kolivas Patchset, (server version available as option) -ide libATA/ide updates, Alsa updates and fixes, Dothan Speedstep, Pentium M undervolt, IBM ACPI fan control, Suspend2..
> 
> 

 

Hoert sich doch schon mal gut an! Um die Patches einzuspielen geht man IMHO so vor:

```

mv linux-2.6.16 linux-2.6.16-beyond4.1

cd linux-2.6.16-beyond4.1

bzcat /home/gat/patch-2.6.16-beyond4.1.bz2 | patch -p1

zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

```

Da kann man dann ganz bequem im Kernelmenu unter Intel Enhanced SpeedStep auswahlen ob man Banias, Dothans oder Sonamas (T43) einsetzt.

Nach dem Kernel kompilieren nicht vergessen im /usr/src/ Verzeichnis den symbolischen Link zum neuen Kernel zu aendern.

```

make && make modules_install

ln -s linux linux-2.6.16-beyond4.1

```

Das Intel Enhanced SpeedStep habe ich als Modul geladen mit modprobe.

Nicht vergessen das bzimage ins boot Verzeichnis (bzw. Partition) zu kopieren, falls bzimage benutzt wird.

```

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r3

```

Eventuell dann im Grub das -gentoo-r3 in beyond4.1 aendern.

Well, good luck...

----------

